# Detailing News- DODO lost world



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Don't forget to check out the lost world from Dodo

https://www.dodojuice.net/lost-world-html.html

Want that special wax or maybe that one off product !!!! :thumb:


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Some nice items on there


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Very nice idea.


----------

